# Newbie first paint correction detail 1998 BMW 750



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

Hi, well after reading on here for ages I decided to buy a DAS-6 Dual Action Polisher - Sonus and Menzerna kit.

I was planning to have a go at doing a full paint correction on my black magic octavia vrs but ended up doing a friends car first (after a bit of practise in a scrap wing). He was going on holiday for a while so the car could be left with me.

I love this car, its a 1998 V12 5.0L BMW 750 ;-),

From working on it and what I've read I think I picked a bit of a task for a first timer - hard paint and big, big panel areas to work on!

I had this car from 23/05/10 - 31/05/10. Worked on it during the weekends and 3 hours every weekday evening, I put in 45 hours in total, tiring but i loved every min of it and couldn't wait to get back to it during work days.

Method was:

PW rinse (Nilfisk C110)
Snowfoam (cleanyourcar foam lance - daisy apc + maxi suds II)
PW rinse
Clay (cleanyourcar yellow clay pack)
Handwash 2BM (Megs gold class, cleanyourcar lambs wool mitt)
PW rinse
Dry
Paint correction
Handwash 2BM
Polish
Sealant
Wax

After the clean and claying I worked on the paint correction, continuing a bit each eve.

After testing the 3 polishes (lowest cut first) I decided I would try 3 stage correction starting with Menzerna Power Gloss (S34A), then Menzerna Intensive Polish and finely Menzerna Final Finish.

I think I managed about 70% correction ? I read the Main guide on here on how to use a DA and watched endless youtube vids. But basically tried to work as instructed on the guide on here. Think I sometimes worked for to long with the polish and maybe spent longer than needed doing pass but still couldn't get rid of all the RDS.

Once I finished the paint correction I gave the car 2 coats of SRP by machine, a coat of EGP by hand, then a coat of Collonite 426 (tried applying this by hand as well) then buffed off with a MF, left car over night and applied a second coat next day.

All black trim and rubber treated with AG Vinyl and Rubber care.

I took the wheels off and cleaned them with a Daisy APC mix then gave them a coat of SRP and EGP. Tyres where given a coat of Meg Tyre Gel.

Anyway the pics ( didn't manage to get pics of every process, will try and follow the entire process better with camera on my octavia soon)

BEFORE:



































































































































































Snowfoam after leaving for 5 mins or so:




























Various 50/50's at different stages of correction:




























uncorrected side:










corrected side:




































































































Machine polish going on:



















My working gazebo - trees kept dropping sap on the paint! - Neighbours think I'm mad ;-)










And Finally the finished car after 2nd coat of collonite on last day before collection:






















































































































This shot was taken on HDR mode on my camera so the blue looks a little different, but to be honest this is a more like the colour it looked in the flesh with the right light:





































back to normal camera shoot mode:


















































































Thanks for looking, would appreciate any comments, tips or criticism.

Think on this paint i would have have had better results for the same amount of time using 3m fast cut and chemical guys green pad.

I have a Z3 to do next but will get that to try if its just as hard.

Look forward to feedback, really enjoyed doing this and was quite happy for first attempt ;-)


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, what a first post! :doublesho And with a beauty of a 750!

Thats an amazing transformation, well done fella! :thumb:


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Looks really good. A friend has a jag xk which was an ex repo so you can guess the state that is in! We were going to use it as our first full car correction. After seeing this I think we are going to hav to dive in and give it a go :-S lol.


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Outstanding work :thumb:. You couldn't have picked a bigger car if you tried!!.:doublesho


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

Respect!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very good correction work.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

you can be proud of that mate, top work :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Fantastic First write up bud and you should be very proud of your results :thumb:


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

Many thanks for all the positive post guys ;-) what a nice bunch of guys you are!

I'm looking forward to doing the Z3 a friend wants doing as its got a lot less panels and nice curves ;-)

Does anyone think 3m fast cut would have been easier to use to get better cut and correction? to be honest i found the Menzerna power gloss hard to work with, dried out very fast, the Menzerna Intensive Polish and Menzerna Final Finish were nicer to work with for a longer time and seemed to give better results.

I also think i prob spent to long working the machine past the polish's best, spent 3.5 hours doing half the bonnet one eve!


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

jon-v8 said:


> Wow, what a first post! :doublesho And with a beauty of a 750!
> 
> Thats an amazing transformation, well done fella! :thumb:


It is a lovely car isn't it, the noise from that v12 make me go weak at the knees ;-)


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

Dtfrith said:


> Looks really good. A friend has a jag xk which was an ex repo so you can guess the state that is in! We were going to use it as our first full car correction. After seeing this I think we are going to hav to dive in and give it a go :-S lol.


Look forward to seeing your results, thats another lovely big car!

what are you going to be using to work on it?


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

nice work


----------



## raeno (May 4, 2010)

Awesome results for your first time, but you get back what you put in & you most certainly put the effort it, "45 hours" lol. Nice looking Gazebo you have there, if you dont mind me asking where from & how much?


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

raeno said:


> Awesome results for your first time, but you get back what you put in & you most certainly put the effort it, "45 hours" lol. Nice looking Gazebo you have there, if you dont mind me asking where from & how much?


thanks mate, i actually got that gazebo in ALDI last year, it was a real bargain at £40! Its a quick pop up one as well, not seen one that cheep since - but keep and eye on ALDI or subscribe to there news letter as it was about this time last year i got it, hopefully they will do it again this summer - might even be a bit cheaper


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

Stunning work :thumb:

And an equally stunning car!


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

:thumb: Top job!! One of mine favourite cars...


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice job. Lovely finish and motor.


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

coopersworks said:


> Very nice job. Lovely finish and motor.





puki87 said:


> :thumb: Top job!! One of mine favourite cars...





adseybear said:


> Stunning work :thumb:
> 
> And an equally stunning car!


thanks guys :thumb: its great getting feedback on here ;-) nice to get comment from like minded people.

Should I be asking questions re the 3M fast cut being better to use in a different part of the forum rather than tagging questions on to here ?


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Now THATS a turnaround. Swilfest to stunner. 
Big 7's i have a soft spot for!!


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done you...a great job!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

I love those old 90s 7-series BMWs....

Much prefer them to the newer lardy fat ones!

What an excellent turnaround!!!

Did you do the interior??


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work!


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

c16rkc said:


> I love those old 90s 7-series BMWs....
> 
> Much prefer them to the newer lardy fat ones!
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more mate :thumb: theres something about the lines on the big old 90's BMW's ay! A real classy classic 

Ran out of time to do the interior - think i would of got threats of divorce if i spent any more time on that car! Did give it a bit of a hoover and treated the door seals and rubber to AG rubber and vinyl care.

Its got lots of wood inside that has surface scratches on, seen a post on here this morn which some clever chap sorted all that out with a metal polish! wish i'd had time to try that.... next time 



jammyb2010 said:


> thanks mate, i actually got that gazebo in ALDI last year, it was a real bargain at £40! Its a quick pop up one as well, not seen one that cheep since - but keep and eye on ALDI or subscribe to there news letter as it was about this time last year i got it, hopefully they will do it again this summer - might even be a bit cheaper


Mate, ive just seen halfords sell almost the exact same popup gazebo as mine for £50 if your after one :thumb:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

Inspirational mate - top job


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats brilliant man!!! Love that 7!! Check out the negative camber on the back wheels!!


----------



## 200sx (May 5, 2010)

very nice mate


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Excellent 1st post on DW and to a very high standard.........:thumb:

The amount of time put into the car is clearly seen in the end results with some excellent camera work also going on, nice to see the wheels in good condition and it's a great colour to show some depth............:buffer:

Look forward to seeing your work on your Octy..............


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

superb transformation and with a DA too, hatts off to you I know how big these cars are :thumb:


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the kind comments feels great to get a bit of praise after hard but enjoyable work :thumb:



Baker21 said:


> Excellent 1st post on DW and to a very high standard.........:thumb:
> 
> The amount of time put into the car is clearly seen in the end results with some excellent camera work also going on, nice to see the wheels in good condition and it's a great colour to show some depth............:buffer:
> 
> Look forward to seeing your work on your Octy..............


Thanks very much baker21, I've admired a lot of your work and been inspired by your posts, i looked through a lot of your detail threads after seeing a link to one on briskoda :thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a lovely car and excellent work. I have a 740i to clean for a mate soon, though I think I'll be focusing on the interior more.


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

FrazzleTC said:


> That's a lovely car and excellent work. I have a 740i to clean for a mate soon, though I think I'll be focusing on the interior more.


look forward to seeing the results on that and what you use mate, I may try and get the car back for a day to do the interior at a later stage, did you see the post someone put up the other day re getting the interior wood surface scratches out using a metal polish, results looked fab!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

jammyb2010 said:


> Thanks very much baker21, I've admired a lot of your work and been inspired by your posts, i looked through a lot of your detail threads after seeing a link to one on briskoda :thumb:


Glad to be of some help, got some interesting motor's coming up this month so watch this space...........:lol:

Good to see another Brisky member over on here..........:wave:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Great work......I will be a newbie to a machine polisher on my E39, looking at what you have done I really can't wait to have a bash.

Colour looks great at the end


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Top job!! I hope your mate was duly appreciative.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Absolutely stunning work, I love the old 7-series.

Post up some shots of the leather interior, I bet it has full extended leather and orthopedic seats as it's a 750i.


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Oldschool v12 beemer = mega!:thumb:

Very thorough job - well in mate :buffer:


----------



## ash39 (May 24, 2010)

Excellent result! I've just taken delivery of the same kit but the pro machine. Been a bit daunted about doing it but you have definitely inspired me, nice one !


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Jesus, thats cracking work. Well done. I like the colour of it after, looks a bit like Estoril blue in some pics, but I know its not. Great work, I bet your friend is pleased. Sorry I havent read all posts as I had to reply as soon as I saw the pics.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone know what power these put out?
There's never been an M7 produced has there? Now that would be a machine if it ever got made.


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

thanks for the kind comments chaps, ill check the power output with my mate that owns it, all i know is when you accelerate in that thing it feel different to any other car ive been in, just endless amounts of force in to the back of your seat getting stronger and stronger the longer you dare to keep your foot down and amazing soundtrack and a similar feeling of going down the runway in a plane before take off!!. Then followed by the thought of oh bugger that's another tenner's worth of fuel gone ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

superb car and superb work mate


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Superb mate, well done!


----------



## wrightyrs (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks excellent!

Makes me want to get a DA ASAP!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work bringing the old beast back, looks excellent :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work.Much more clarity to the paint.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Good work there, quite fancy getting myself a nice big luxo barge like this.


----------



## LatinoHeat (May 9, 2011)

nice work man
im actually going to do my first paint correction and i have what might seem like a silly question
how do you buff in hard to use areas using a porter cable and the 5 inch pads
i have a small car with not so many pig panels ..and even then the back side of a car seems like it has very small areas where the a machine polisher and a pad such as a 5 inch pad would not fit do you aim the polisher at an angle or something?....don't mean to highjack the thread but seeing how it was your first time and did such a great job you might be able to help me or anybody thanks in advance


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^ you could try a smaller spot pad to get in, or use a rotex extender from our GRoup buy.

Failing that you could get into the hard to reach areas by hand :thumb:


----------



## mattsbeamer (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh wow respect to you. makes me wanna get a DA now. I really do love this car also. I brought one of these 6 years ago when I was 21, but mine was a baby 96 740i.


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

fantastic job mate


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, what a great job you've doen as well. Be proud.:thumb:


----------



## J and J (Apr 4, 2010)

Stunning mate hat off to you. I use 3M all the time at work and think it's great and should give good results but every body to their own and you may not like it.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow it looks like a new car mate and for a 1st attempt you gotta be happy with that.

Well done


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## stu1027 (Jan 15, 2010)

Truly excellent post. And what a car. This has to be one of my all time favourite motors and to see it looking like this is a real treat. Thanks for the post.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

First rate work, well done. Also a stunning car.

Your mate must be over the moon!


----------



## akbarirfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow!! Great work - one of my fav cars!


----------



## hammo1981 (May 12, 2008)

Great job mate. What a beautiful car, would love to see the interior.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Stunning turn around. great job :thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome car and an amazing job to correct that paint!
The colour is gorgeous and the end results simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## littledog (Dec 24, 2010)

nice job!!!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic detail.

I had a 740i Individual in the same shape - very hard paint.

Bloody love the 7series. Pure automotive luxury! Nice one!


----------



## Ross214 (May 9, 2011)

Wow! What a great turn around!:thumb:


----------

